# Michael's Halloween Decor on sale now.



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Yup, I just signed up for email alerts and all of that nonsense and suddenly have a truck load of 40% off coupons on ANY item until Oct 19th. 

I've got my eyes on a few items and will be shopping tonight!


----------

